# tracking queen program



## jdittemore (May 31, 2009)

Hi All
I need some help. I am working with a group of beekeepers that are going to be starting a breeding program and we are looking for a way to track the breeder queens and daughters and grand-daughters ect..

I know I can use an excel spread sheet or MS access but I am looking for some help in what are all the parameters that needed to be tracked.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Try this link
https://www.hivetracks.com/?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Has anyone got any software that will run on one's own free standing computer? Hivetrack is nice but the time spent having to do everything on line is more than it is worth.


----------



## jdittemore (May 31, 2009)

Hive Tracks is good but not near powerful enough to do what we need. We are looking to track specific breading lines. 
We need to track 
Where the stock came from.
Was she open bread, virgin or IA.
Where was she placed. nuc, re-queen, split ect.
and then how well is she doing.


----------



## n1rcv (Dec 8, 2010)

I found this out no the web with a little search.

http://apimo.dk/product.htm

I now nothing about it that is not published on the web site.

Also one thought I had; would a genealogy program provide the functionality that you need??

Have a good day.

William


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

We will be offering free queen monitoring on our site this year in addition to our stock selection program. We are currently in the midst of a major site overhaul now so stay tuned...


----------



## James Burke (Feb 4, 2002)

I tried the demo version of Bidata about ten years ago, it was quite involved, but seemed like a good product. Got out of bee breeding before making a purchase, though.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

John, why don't you set up somthing off-line.
Then I could take my laptop and update everything.
trying to do it all on line makes it not worth it.
3x5 cards are better that having to try and remember everything when you get home and back to the computer.:doh:


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

This might sound silly, but you might be able to use a family tree software for you're needs.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

How about a printable form where data and observations could be made the entered later into the database?


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Dan - this might sound even sillier, and be off-topic. I had a client named Dan. His dog was named Hoosier. Someone asked him, did you get that dog from the Hoosier state? Dan answered, "No. I named him that because my last name is Dowdy."

Might be a good name for a drone tracking tracking program...


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

Do you have a concise list of what you want to track and how you want to track it?

Gathering a list of requirements is one of the first steps toward creating a program.


----------



## jdittemore (May 31, 2009)

here is a shot list. Please look it over and let me know if I am missing someting. 
Thank you

Origin of queen mother: 

Month and year of her rearing

Daughters breading: IA, Open, Vegan or queen cell

Where is she going? Package, dead out, split, re-queen

What happened to her? Accepted, superseded, swarmed, first year, second year, more than 3 years.

Mite count:

Honey production: compared to hive of same size. 

UTS (Untreated Thriving Survival)

Laying pattern: compared to have of same size.

Other problems: tracheal mites, EFB, AFB, Caulk brood, ect.


----------



## dalboel (Mar 26, 2011)

In Europe we use the "Brother Adam"- system in our pedigree.
Try the links on this page
www.buckfast.biz


----------

